# Nass - 5/31/10



## bvibert (May 31, 2010)

A disappointing start to Memorial day for me.  About 3 or 4 miles into a 7am ride with Greg and o3Jeff I broke the frame on my bike.  Guess I'm back to the HT for a while again. :smash:

Aside from that it was a nice morning for a ride, I guess.


----------



## o3jeff (May 31, 2010)

Quit being such and animal on them!;-) But it sucks that you can't catch break with your bikes.

Hopefully we'll see you back out on the HT this week.


----------



## MR. evil (May 31, 2010)

bvibert said:


> A disappointing start to Memorial day for me.  About 3 or 4 miles into a 7am ride with Greg and o3Jeff I broke the frame on my bike.  Guess I'm back to the HT for a while again. :smash:
> 
> Aside from that it was a nice morning for a ride, I guess.



Bummer! Where did it break? The rear triangle?


----------



## o3jeff (May 31, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Bummer! Where did it break? The rear triangle?



Seat tube AND top tube.


----------



## MR. evil (May 31, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Seat tube AND top tube.



Wow! Very lucky no one got hurt.
I would check over on MTBR to see if this is a common type of break with that frame.


----------



## Greg (May 31, 2010)

Felt great to get back out on the bike. And the start of the ride was a lot of fun riding with Jeff and Brian. Kinda like the old days when we all first started riding at Nass. Sorry about the frame break Brian. Weird thing is, you were powering up a pretty mellow and flat little hill. Brian was flying up until the point. Oh well, HT it until you can replace the frame.


----------



## Greg (May 31, 2010)

Oh and Woodcore's trail through the valley of the ferns is sweet.


----------



## bvibert (May 31, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> I would check over on MTBR to see if this is a common type of break with that frame.



It is a somewhat common break, I don't know what difference that makes now though.


----------



## bvibert (May 31, 2010)




----------



## WoodCore (May 31, 2010)

bvibert said:


> A disappointing start to Memorial day for me.  About 3 or 4 miles into a 7am ride with Greg and o3Jeff I broke the frame on my bike.  Guess I'm back to the HT for a while again. :smash:




Sorry about the bike B! I must have just missed you guys this morning regardless I did get word that you cracked your frame but at the time didn't think it would be as catastrophic as it was. Holy crap!  Where did it happen?


----------



## WoodCore (May 31, 2010)

Greg said:


> Oh and Woodcore's trail through the valley of the ferns is sweet.



Glad you liked it! Wait till I get busy in "The Bowl" ;-)


----------



## bvibert (May 31, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Sorry about the bike B! I must have just missed you guys this morning regardless I did get word that you cracked your frame but at the time didn't think it would be as catastrophic as it was. Holy crap!  Where did it happen?



It happened on your trail, in the beginning half, probably close to halfway through..


----------



## WoodCore (May 31, 2010)

bvibert said:


> It happened on your trail, in the beginning half, probably close to halfway through..



Now I feel really bad and partly responsible...


----------



## bvibert (May 31, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Now I feel really bad and partly responsible...



Naw, it's not your fault, no worries.  It took out your bike yesterday too.


----------



## severine (May 31, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Naw, it's not your fault, no worries.  It took out your bike yesterday too.



Poltergeists on the new trail?


----------



## o3jeff (May 31, 2010)

severine said:


> Poltergeists on the new trail?



I'm done with that trail, it was almost the same spot that woodcore broke his hanger yesterday.


----------



## WoodCore (May 31, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Naw, it's not your fault, no worries.  It took out your bike yesterday too.



How much $ for your rear triangle? Can't hurt to have a spare.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 1, 2010)

Brian, you seemed to really like the DW link suspension on that bike, are you going to give IH another try or go another route?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 1, 2010)

I'll be riding the HT for a while.  I don't have any extra money to be replacing the bike right now.  If an affordable MKIII front triangle comes along in my size I'll give that a shot, otherwise I'll probably be looking for something else next season.  I won't buy another MKIII, I just have no faith in the frames at this point.  I would consider a 6point under the right circumstances.  I'll have to see what comes along, I'm doubtful that another IH or DW-link is in my future (at least my immediate future, I do love the DW-link).


----------



## bvibert (Jun 1, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> How much $ for your rear triangle? Can't hurt to have a spare.



I'm going to hold onto it for a bit, in case a front triangle comes up.  Once I give up on that idea you'll be the first in line to buy the rear triangle.


----------



## Trev (Jun 1, 2010)

I guess it's a time to be thankful you have a fall back bike!!

The spend on bikes though, you've gone through a couple bikes over the last yearish..  that stinks.. /shrug.. bummer deal dude.


----------

